# Why does my hamster sleep in her sand bath?



## JuCay (Sep 13, 2020)

Hello there!

First of all, I'm happy to be joining this awesome community.

I recently (four days ago) adopted an eleven week old female Syrian hamster. She is doing fine, very curious, active, no sign of wet tale or other sickness, she burrows, runs and eats BUT...

She has been sleeping in her sand bath for the past three days although I placed three different types of houses in her habitat (one bellow ground, one above ground and one she buried in bedding. She spends daytime hours sleeping in the sand box and what worries me is that she goes to the bathroom in the sand box as well.

I don't want to force handle her or scare her so I don't grab her out of there. 

I didn't find any answer on the internet so I'm turning to you. What should I do?

Even the smallest advice would mean the world to me. Thank you for reading this if you got this far  
❤


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hello, welcome to the forum.

In short, there is nothing you can do, if she wants to make her bed in her sand, she will make her bed in her sand.

For as long as you are using Sand and not Dust, it won't do her any harm. Hamsters do toilet in their beds, its quite common so for as long as you are cleaning the sand bath on a daily basis, it'll be fine.


----------



## JuCay (Sep 13, 2020)

Thank you so much for the answer I'm reassured okay I'll clean out the sand daily. For now I have not yet done it because I didn't want to interfere in the enclosure too much since I just got her four days ago. The sand is natural and I bake it before use. Thank you again!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

You are welcome. 

By the way, all you need to do is sieve the sand every day and do a full change once a week.


----------



## Fake.Slav (Mar 16, 2021)

I've recently adopted a Roborovski hamster (2weeks ago now) and I've finally moved him into his forever home 2 days ago. Out of all places he has decided to sleep in the sand and bring all of the bedding with him. I sifted through the sand yesterday when he was awake and cleaned it out, hoping it would discourage him to sleep there but this morning ive found him in the same place again. Will I just have to deal with it ? And will it cause any issues ? I'm using desert sand.


----------

